# Bmag



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Ran across this deal today, shipped.

http://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/127999/c/firearms


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a good price. I had to pay 329 for mine. But then again there was no shipping or FFL charges added on either.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That is where I got mine from.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Same here. Got it from the exact site. Can't beat that deal with a stick!


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

Ever used it on coyotes?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have only taken mine out to the range to sight it in. Haven't had a chance to take it out hunting yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Let us know if the .17 mag. is enough gun for coyote... I think it would be great on fox and bobcat...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ballistically speaking YES it is enough gun for coyotes, but like any caliber there are limits to it's effectiveness.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Cabelas has them on sale for 299


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Ballistically speaking YES it is enough gun for coyotes, but like any caliber there are limits to it's effectiveness.


 has anyone shot a coyote with one?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm trying, but I need more time........or more coyotes


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

If you google search you can find a few people with pictures and posts about taking coyotes with the BMag. I think the farthest in I recall (they claim anyway) was 134 or 154 yards and dropped the coyote on the spot. Opened it up and one lung was liquefied and part of the heart was missing. They also took a bobcat and some other game with it.

I think if you google Coyote killed with 17 WSM it should be one of the top ones that come up.


----------

